
Spotify Launches Premium Duo Subscription Plan - soheilpro
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2020-07-01/new-spotify-premium-duo-subscription-plan-launches-in-55-markets/
======
eadz
(disclaimer! creator of competition for the playlist part of duo - launched
about a year ago [https://mergemusic.app/](https://mergemusic.app/) )

I find it funny that you have to literally live at the same address to use
Spotify Duo.

Why the restriction?

The app I built allows the smart combined playlist part, but with any other
Spotify user, no matter their address. (And group merges coming soon).

